# now brewing..



## mochafrapp (Feb 24, 2009)

Our beans are cultivated in the rich soils of small farms located in the fertile, high mountain regions and moist lake areas of Africa. The coffees from this region are complex and have intense berry or floral aromas and have undertones of berries, citrus fruits and chocolate.


----------

